# How to deal with backseat drivers?



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ve started driving in the mornings, and I’m picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can’t get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they’re in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you’re in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would’ve been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you’re going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the **** out of the car. But I’m looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I didn't get too many of those. If they were nasty about it, I would try once to de-escalate the situation, nicely explaining I was using Waze to avoid long lights and find the fastest way with current traffic conditions.

If they continued, and it was possible, I'd pull over and stop the car and say it again.

More attitude? GTFO and call another car.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Glad I don't have to deal with PAXholes like that in my market, if i did it would be one polite warning that I obey traffic laws and follow the app for directions. After that pull over and let them exit. 1* and report to Uber.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


I hate these rides. Luckily they don't come up very often.

If they are giving me directions early enough, I'll usually accommodate their route choice... it usually turns out to be a bit longer and more lucrative.

If I can't make a turn that they want, I just tell them. "Sorry, I didn't have enough warning to make that turn safely." If they say that they're in a hurry or ask me to drive faster, I just ignore them.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


ignore, ignore, ignore... and, yeah, I get it you can't always ignore them after a couple hours of riders telling you how to do your job, it just wears on your psyche and you want to strangle the little....just agreein'


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I drive fast and aggressively anyway


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Need an ejection button.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

For the most part I am willing to take suggestions on routes . I'd rather have people comfortable with the ride . Exceptions are if I know their route is going to cost me a decent amount on the fare or attitude problems . I drive all over my state so there is a chance people with local knowledge may have a better route . I try to be diplomatic with people until I see this is not effective .

People in a hurry that want me to speed or drive recklessly are shut right down . As soon as they leave my car I am out of their life and their mind . I will have to deal with the repercussions of driving recklessly which could have an impact on my making a living . If they persist with the complaints or huffs and puffs , the down rating begins . If it gets to a breaking point I pull over and end the ride . Immediately following their exit they are 1*'d and I call support .


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

I tell them that I haven’t had good experiences in the past when I have listened to backseat drivers.

That usually shuts them up when they realize they are doing just that. 

If I’m feeling nice (which is not often) I then show them the three choices of routes in the Waze app and ask which one they would like me to take.

If they’re real bad about it I tell them that this car is driven by the owner from the drivers seat only. If they wanted to drive so bad they could have rented a car.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

mmn said:


> Need an ejection button.


If I had the time, I'd add a few of these Trunk Monkey and Passenger Eject would be my first two choices.



OtherUbersdo said:


> For the most part I am willing to take suggestions on routes . I'd rather have people comfortable with the ride . Exceptions are if I know their route is going to cost me a decent amount on the fare or attitude problems . I drive all over my state so there is a chance people with local knowledge may have a better route . I try to be diplomatic with people until I see this is not effective .
> 
> People in a hurry that want me to speed or drive recklessly are shut right down . As soon as they leave my car I am out of their life and their mind . I will have to deal with the repercussions of driving recklessly which could have an impact on my making a living . If they persist with the complaints or huffs and puffs , the down rating begins . If it gets to a breaking point I pull over and end the ride . Immediately following their exit they are 1*'d and I call support .


^^^This is excellent advice.

Diplomacy first, then escalate as necessary, punt when required.

No fare is worth the loss of your human dignity.

The first time I get a whiff of backseat driver, I start knocking off stars. First offense, they lose one. Second offense, they lose three. Third offense, I ding 'em and write them up for violation of the law (in Texas, we have a specific rideshare law that addresses this type of problem child pax, and I use it where it applies).

The worst ones are those that start yelling with no warning to take an exit off the Interstate, usually when I'm three to five lanes away, in a 70 MPH tight flow of traffic on a compound curve. I just ignore them. I can't even risk trying to be diplomatic. If they escalate, I pull over immediately and punt for cause. I've had to do this several times in the last four years, and have been told repeatedly by Uber that I can pull over on an Interstate bridge with no shoulder, and drop them off where no pedestrian should ever walk, if that's what is required for MY safety. Pax come second, when their behavior becomes bestial.

Morning runs seem to bring out a lot of bossy types that think it's appropriate to micromanage, even going as far as telling me which lane to be in, and telling me when I should go when trying to pull into traffic. The fun times start when their micromanaging results in additional delays (one sofa king we tall did type micromanaged us into a traffic jam that delayed him over one full hour, and earned him a solid ding). While these are relatively rare, some people are just used to being arseholes all day long, so they don't know how to turn it off. I have fun putting them in their place, because I've decades of practice with my verbal agility coming from negotiating on the behalf of a third party. A good sign is they start bossing before they get in the car, before they buckle their seat belt, before I begin the trip and confirm our destination. A few times, their misbehavior was so poor at the start that I just turned around and told them flat out: "I'm electing to exercise my discretion and politely refuse to transport you today, because your behavior is unprofessional and impolite."

I do this while pointing at my dash cam, which makes most people look at it. Oh, the looks on people's faces. Focus on their eyes. If they pop wide, they are now afraid, and you are in control.

I've had a few that pushed me to the point where I had to put the car in park, turn around, and treat them like a toddler. I have no problem doing this when their behavior is putting my life at risk (i.e., yelling, screaming, hitting/kicking my seat back, throwing items, etc.). If I get ANY grief at that point when I'm forced to inform them that this ship only has ONE captain and that any further outbursts will be "dealt with in a manner commensurate with the threat to my safety" then I just punt on the spot. I've had a few that hesitated, but when I start tossing their luggage into the ditch, they don't remain seated long.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

You already took a job that pays next to nothing and you care what people say regardless what it is? Cmon now, you don’t want to hear?, get out of driving if you think you have an actual choice, the chances are slim you will see them again as a pax, just let them win. They are more than likely just playing a psychological game on you regardless because the numbers are all over the internet how bad this pays, just roll it off and move on and take it as bullshit, because it is all just bullshit either way


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

PAX: Oh turn right here!
Me: Ok
I turn where he said to
PAX 15 seconds later: Oh wait, this isn't right. WHY DID YOU TURN THERE!!!!
Me: Dude, seriously?

Backseat drivers generally I just point at my phone and say: "Are you sure, GPS telling me this way."...... if they want to go a specific way then whatever, I just follow what they suggest. Google maps usually has their route in grey, I just tap to update the route.

As for the pushy "I'm late, please hurry." My canned response: "It's unfortunate you are late, I will do the best I can to get you to your destination safely and quickly without breaking the law".


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


Demanding, rude backseat driver?
Cxl ride & turn app off. 
Then say "...heyyyy, what happened to your ride?"
Pax:
"I'll just do another request"
Me: "well, that's a problem, see? my app is off" in a "you can go now" sorta way.
I don't deal with foolishness.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


Decibels.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

If someone asks me to go faster, and not in a nice way, I smile and say, I am sorry, but safety is my goal. And then I start driving strictly at speed limit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> If someone asks me to go faster, and not in a nice way, I smile and say, I am sorry, but safety is my goal. And then I start driving strictly at speed limit.


Then crank stereo up till their ears blead.

Youregetting a 1 Star Anyway !

Might as well "Do It Your Way "!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Dont let any riders dictate how you drive.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


I just try and do what the say the best I can and be quiet


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't mind if someone suggests an alternate route. The nav programs have lots of errors, and often the riders know about them. Like the ones that make me go around the block because the app doesn't know there is a way to enter a business parking lot from the street you are already on. I haven't had anyone rude or offensive.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I would have told them if you're in a hurry you should have given yourself more time for the drive as I am driving you anymore backstreet instructions that would cause me to lose concentration while driving will immediately get you ejected for my vehicle


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

If they have a preferred route, i am ok with that. If i get push back for doing the speed limit, or otherwise obeying traffic regs, i just tell them the fare won't cover the cost of a ticket or attorneys fees. I offer to let the off to find another driver if they'd like. Being firm but polite usually works.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mmn said:


> Need an ejection button.


Only time I truly want one is for my wife. If I can handle her for six+ hours, I can handle anyone. But she isn't as bad as my parents together. I actually had to stop on the side of the highway after three warnings to knock it off.


----------



## Phxdriver (Feb 20, 2016)

The second time they tell me they are in a hurry I inform them the ride is over, and it is.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR (Dec 28, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> If I had the time, I'd add a few of these Trunk Monkey and Passenger Eject would be my first two choices.
> 
> 
> ^^^This is excellent advice.
> ...


You think passengers care that you "dinged" their rating???

LOL


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

If the ETA says that they are going to be late then they are going to be late. And I'm probably going to ding their rating a bit for trying to blame their tardiness on me.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I once accepted a ride and I was 4 minutes away when I accepted but was stuck in some pretty bad traffic. A minute into driving to my passenger I get a message from her asking me to hurry up I’m running late. I write back and tell her it’s peak morning traffic and she should be more organised. As soon as I saw she read my message I canceled


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Phxdriver said:


> The second time they tell me they are in a hurry I inform them the ride is over, and it is.


That's a pretty low threshold for ending a ride mid-trip. I have a knack for ignoring demanding pax. They'd have to do a lot more than demand or complain before I throw them out.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Had one pax request I go faster repeatedly. Advised I am going the speed limit, and I am NOT lane hopping. When d
He demanded again, I said the code word and my camera bleeped loudly.
I pointed to it, told him he had been on camera and video was headed for cloud storage. 
I said one more demand like that and I will drop you on the shoulder. Good luck finding another Ride. Never heard another word, still got 5* for the ride.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> I once accepted a ride and I was 4 minutes away when I accepted but was stuck in some pretty bad traffic. A minute into driving to my passenger I get a message from her asking me to hurry up I'm running late. I write back and tell her it's peak morning traffic and she should be more organised. As soon as I saw she read my message I canceled


Good idea to send that message first. That way they know not to send it the next time.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Ballermaris said:


> ... still got 5* for the ride.


How do you know this?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


Politely give ride, one star, then report them.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Just say you don't speaka English.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I backseat the pax.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


I would have asked them if they had prefer route after greeting. If they say yes, I tell them please direct me turn by turn, I am not familiar with this area. Then their brains are on navigation mode in every seconds.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

They will do things like point (you can't see where they're pointing) or say "turn here", um ... which way? ...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


If passenger suggests a particular route, I'll take it, though if I think I have a better route, I'll suggest it, but if they still want their route, I take it. If backseat drivers annoys you, you are in the wrong business. We got this back when I was a cabbie, a lot, and yes, it's annoying. Sometimes I'll mention that I've been a local for over 32 years ( and an adult during those years, noting that myi rider is 26 or something ) and sometimes that shuts 'em up, but not always. But, there are far more serious issues in the world to be peaved about than something like this. Just shrug it off. It will affect your rating if you piss off riders for not accepting their routes.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


PAX are a direct reflection of the driver. You are doing something wrong to bring out this type of PAX behavior.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> *How to deal with backseat drivers?*


Same way as the best way to get pax out of the car: with a pitchfork! 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/best-way-to-get-pax-out-of-the-car.320113/post-4886224


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

mmn said:


> How do you know this?


Checked the rating.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Ballermaris said:


> Checked the rating.


I don't know what you mean. If you checked your rating, it would not change immediately with one rating and if you have more than a few rides, it likely would not change at all with one rating. For example, if your rating was 5 before and after the ride, it doesn't necessarily mean he rated you a 5. If your rating before the ride was less than a 5 and became 5 after the ride, well, again that doesn't necessarily mean he rated you a 5. Your ratings updates are delayed for this reason, i.e. so you can't find out what any one rider rated you.

Also, most riders don't rate at all, which means it defaults to a 5.

If you mean you checked what he rated you, the only way I know to do that is ask or see him enter it in the app.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

It rankles me, but I try to be calm and professional and ignore the implicit message I get from it, that they think I'm a crappy driver and won't be able to get there without their help. I politely inform them that the GPS factors in things they might not be aware of, like traffic delays on certain routes, but if they really want to go via their preferred route, I will need very clear turn-by-turn instructions from them, well in advance of each and every turn. When they inevitably fail at this, suddenly shouting go right when I'm in the left lane or something, I silently seethe but keep rolling, and work urgently toward that blessed moment when this frickin' jerk is out of my car and I can rate them a "1"

That said, I do give a lot of leeway to the older riders who just don't seem to get that the app in fact knows where they're going and they don't need to direct me. 

As for the drive faster, I must already drive pretty fast, because no one's ever asked me to do that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ribak said:


> PAX are a direct reflection of the driver. You are doing something wrong to bring out this type of PAX behavior.


I think sometimes pax are a reflection of their *previous* driver.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think sometimes pax are a reflection of their *previous* driver.


Yes, I couldn't agree more. And it goes both ways. Sometimes I over-react to a pax request because I've had problems with past riders. I think it's a widespread cause of disrespect across all service industries. People are reacting to bad experiences in the past. Sometimes people get in my car with a bad attitude and obviously want to retaliate against me for something a past driver did. Or many times for uber policies which I have no control over. Put that in your cancel drop-down box - UBER!

There's lots of training out there on how to respond to customers, but where's the training for customers? 
Customer is always right
Free returns
No questions asked


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I usually laugh and say, "You want to drive? Great, because I've never ridden in the back seat." Now, if the pax informs me that previous experience suggests the destination has some quirks that the GPS has failed to understand, I thank them for their guidance and follow their tips. After all, it's their ride!



ZenUber said:


> Yes, I couldn't agree more. And it goes both ways. Sometimes I over-react to a pax request because I've had problems with past riders. I think it's a widespread cause of disrespect across all service industries. People are reacting to bad experiences in the past. Sometimes people get in my car with a bad attitude and obviously want to retaliate against me for something a past driver did. Or many times for uber policies which I have no control over. Put that in your cancel drop-down box - UBER!
> 
> There's lots of training out there on how to respond to customers, but where's the training for customers?
> Customer is always right
> ...


There's is no training for pax. Never. To suggest that a pax is breaking law, violating policy, or acting like a jerk is a no-no. It's all about the money.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

SoFlaDriver said:


> It rankles me, but I try to be calm and professional and ignore the implicit message I get from it, that they think I'm a crappy driver and won't be able to get there without their help. I politely inform them that the GPS factors in things they might not be aware of, like traffic delays on certain routes, but if they really want to go via their preferred route, I will need very clear turn-by-turn instructions from them, well in advance of each and every turn. When they inevitably fail at this, suddenly shouting go right when I'm in the left lane or something, I silently seethe but keep rolling, and work urgently toward that blessed moment when this frickin' jerk is out of my car and I can rate them a "1"
> 
> That said, I do give a lot of leeway to the older riders who just don't seem to get that the app in fact knows where they're going and they don't need to direct me.
> 
> As for the drive faster, I must already drive pretty fast, because no one's ever asked me to do that.


Happens every time I have a rider who says to forget the nav, they know a better way. For about the first 2 or 3 turns they're good, but then they zone out or something and I revert to the nav. Sometimes they're actually surprised the nav knows their route.


----------



## Phxdriver (Feb 20, 2016)

Coachman said:


> That's a pretty low threshold for ending a ride mid-trip. I have a knack for ignoring demanding pax. They'd have to do a lot more than demand or complain before I throw them out.


Once I make up my mind they are a one star the trip is over. If twice they say they are in a hurry then driver can't win. Same idiots most likely made to the car just before the cancel no show.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


I do my best to accommodate them unless their request means I will be breaking the law. I just had another one today. She didn't like Uber's nav so I followed her directions.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


When a Pax gets in the car and tells me they are running late and could I get them there quickly I tell them I will get them to their destination in the safest and most legal way. If they cannot live with that I suggest they try another option that does not involve me or my vehicle. Their lack of planning does not constitute an emergency for me!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

My go-to line is I follow the map app and all traffic laws. Then I suggest that they cancel the ride and get another driver who won't mind speeding. All that is said before I pull away from the curb when a pax hops in the backseat and gives me "I'm in a hurry. "


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Ballermaris said:


> Had one pax request I go faster repeatedly. Advised I am going the speed limit, and I am NOT lane hopping. When d
> He demanded again, I said the code word and my camera bleeped loudly.
> I pointed to it, told him he had been on camera and video was headed for cloud storage.
> I said one more demand like that and I will drop you on the shoulder. Good luck finding another Ride. Never heard another word, still got 5* for the ride.


What's the secret for seeing what a passenger rated us? I've been looking for that for months!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

If they start backseat driving, I will ignore GPS. They HAVE to tell me for each turn, otherwise I will go straight only and blame them for not navigating me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> That's a pretty low threshold for ending a ride mid-trip. I have a knack for ignoring demanding pax. They'd have to do a lot more than demand or complain before I throw them out.


I've never thrown anyone out in 19000 rides. The closest I ever came was a pool passenger in a ghetto. She was *****ing about the route and I told her I follow gps on pool type rides those are the rules. We were about to get on the highway and I slowed down pulling over and said do you want to get out of the car right now? She said no and things went quiet gave her a 1* and got reported for route and comfort. I shoulda listened to the *****ing and waited till we got into the highway then threw her out. Live and learn *****ing+woman×ghetto=?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I've never thrown anyone out in 19000 rides. The closest I ever came was a pool passenger in a ghetto. She was @@@@@ing about the route and I told her I follow gps on pool type rides those are the rules. We were about to get on the highway and I slowed down pulling over and said do you want to get out of the car right now? She said no and things went quiet gave her a 1* and got reported for route and comfort. I shoulda listened to the @@@@@ing and waited till we got into the highway then threw her out. Live and learn @@@@@ing+woman×ghetto=?


I'd look at these instances as vaccines... it's bad but for a better good


----------



## Guapo (Apr 17, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


It happens but I tend to avoid by asking them if they like a specific route they would like to take because I've followed Waze and have them say I'm taking longer way.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Guapo said:


> It happens but I tend to avoid by asking them if they like a specific route they would like to take because I've followed Waze and have them say I'm taking longer way.


tell them waze is quicker and shorter isn't necessarily faster.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It's actually a great skill to learn to be assertive, yet calm as a cucumber, accommodating yet not a complete push-over. 
Repeat quietly to yourself, "I am ZenUber." That might work :smiles:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Best advice I’ve got so far


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I just go the way they want to go,

Either A. It's the best route
Or B. It's more money in my pocket.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Auto 1 star every single time. These people are nuts.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I had one lady telling me : take this lane, take that lane, another lane is faster!
Finally I said : let me deal with lanes, you can tell me what turn to take but I will deal which lane I am in.
What I SHOULD OF said is: lady , you don’t like someone micromanage you at work , right ? Same here.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

All for the grand prize of .60 a mile


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


I tell them about the changes to UberLyft that removed the route choice option for them:

"No, Uber/Lyft has now changed. Instead of paying by the mile and minute, passengers now pay a fixed, pre-agreed price that does not change regardless of the route taken. The basis is now per-trip, meaning that the passenger pays the fixed price and the driver decides the route. It is now the same system as buses, for example, where passengers pay a fixed fare from A to B - the passenger does not get to give the bus driver routing instructions. Or, if you like, it's the same as plane travel. You pay a fixed, pre-agreed fare for your chosen destination regardless of the flight route chosen by the pilot. Air passengers are not able to access the cockpit to tell the pilot which direction to go in. You are correct in that rideshare passengers in the past did indeed pay per mile and could therefore choose the route but, as I say, that system has been replaced".

If there is any pushback after that explanation then I pull the car over and offer the pax the option of ending the ride so that they can look for another driver who might better suit their needs. Some take the offer and get out, some shut up.

For the ones that give the same directions that I would take anyway. I.e. the annoying ones who ignore the fact that I have navigated perfectly to their neighbourhood so far, and insist on giving turn-by-turn for the last few junctions, it goes like this:

-"Left here"
-"Correct!"
-"Right at the end of the road"
-"Correct again! You've obviously been here before."
-"Right here!"
-"Correct again! This is uncanny."

They usually get the point that they are being annoying AF and STFU.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Gilby said:


> The nav programs have lots of errors, and often the riders know about them.


The riders are the ones who are left standing outside while we try to figure out where this piece of crap Uber navigation interface is trying to send us. My biggest source of frustration with Uber isn't the increasingly lower pay, but rather the garbage navigation that raises my blood pressure and lowers my driver rating from the passenger who thinks I'm intoxicated.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Slowly turn your head around to pax and using your "dad voice", day "If I have to turn this car around young man!"...


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Fish you nailed the paxhole. Nothing pisses me off more than turn by turn instructions 3 minutes to go on a 20 minute ride. 

Pax don't seem to understand they're not on a meter


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Here mate, try this.

I drive in densley populated southern cal. Everyone is always late.

First, I swipe, and tell them the ETA, usually round up a few minutes.

If they sigh, i ask them if they have a better route? Its their choice. I do this so they feel like they have options. 

If i get the well i need to get there by X oclock!! 

Now, empathize... feel. Felt, found.

I know how you FEEL, Ive FELT that way before, just recently trying to make a flight, But Ive FOUND that theres little that can be done safely to make any really significant gains in time.

What would you like me to do? 

Its always a deflated, just drive.
Then i pepper the drive with updates ... ooh. Making good time ....youll be there by X:15 etc.

And music. I dont want to talk to cover the anxious silence i want to tune them out with jazz.

Try feel, felt found, it works


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

This sounds ridiculous Decline. We dont get paid enough to put up with shit like this. You sound like a psychologist trying to micro manage a pax emotional state if mind.

Screw that


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I tell them about the changes to UberLyft that removed the route choice option for them:
> 
> "No, Uber/Lyft has now changed. Instead of paying by the mile and minute, passengers now pay a fixed, pre-agreed price that does not change regardless of the route taken. The basis is now per-trip, meaning that the passenger pays the fixed price and the driver decides the route. It is now the same system as buses, for example, where passengers pay a fixed fare from A to B - the passenger does not get to give the bus driver routing instructions. Or, if you like, it's the same as plane travel. You pay a fixed, pre-agreed fare for your chosen destination regardless of the flight route chosen by the pilot. Air passengers are not able to access the cockpit to tell the pilot which direction to go in. You are correct in that rideshare passengers in the past did indeed pay per mile and could therefore choose the route but, as I say, that system has been replaced".
> 
> ...


 Yeah, what's up with those people. They can see and hear my GPS giving the same directions, yet they keep talking.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

I will say that there are times -- rare times -- that a passenger's local knowledge is helpful. One lady told me as I got into her neighborhood to ignore the GPS and take this right, this left, etc., because there was construction that had closed many streets, and the GPS didn't know about it. She apparently takes the trip every day so was aware of which route the GPS would select. I seethed a bit at first but then I could see the closures. It was one of those neighborhoods getting a water or sewer system overhaul so the closures were extensive.

Construction is one area GPS systems fall down on the job. A little guidance from a local in that situation is welcome.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SoFlaDriver said:


> I will say that there are times -- rare times -- that a passenger's local knowledge is helpful. One lady told me as I got into her neighborhood to ignore the GPS and take this right, this left, etc., because there was construction that had closed many streets, and the GPS didn't know about it. She apparently takes the trip every day so was aware of which route the GPS would select. I seethed a bit at first but then I could see the closures. It was one of those neighborhoods getting a water or sewer system overhaul so the closures were extensive.
> 
> Construction is one area GPS systems fall down on the job. A little guidance from a local in that situation is welcome.


WAZE is usually pretty good with alerting to roads closed for things like that. I only use WAZE when I am in an area I am unfamiliar with and I use it as a back up to what ever else I am using.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I've started driving in the mornings, and I'm picking up a lot of people on their way to work. A lot of people just can't get themselves ready in time, and then want to make it up on the road by pressuring you to drive faster. They get in the car and announce that they're in a hurry without even taking two seconds to greet you. They are more apt to make demands, than requests. They are frantic, and want you to drive accordingly. Some people will shout out turns at the last possible second, when you're in the wrong lane to even attempt it. Then they want to complain that you missed the turn and it would've been faster to go that way. Sometimes it becomes dangerous trying to fulfill these frantic instructions. And then when you tell them you're going to stick to the GPS and that you can no longer take their instructions, they get a major attitude. My instinct is tell them to shut up or get the @@@@ out of the car. But I'm looking for a better way. How does everyone handle this situation?


There are no right or wrong answers to your question.
You either grin and bear it, or tell them right off (or even stop and end the ride) - but then you're taking the risk of getting 1-starred and reported, and if you consistently keep getting multiple reports on aborting rides mid-trip and complaining of your "attitude" - it would look bad on your record to say the least, and also imply that the problem lies with YOU not them.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

rkozy said:


> The riders are the ones who are left standing outside while we try to figure out where this piece of crap Uber navigation interface is trying to send us. My biggest source of frustration with Uber isn't the increasingly lower pay, but rather the garbage navigation that raises my blood pressure and lowers my driver rating from the passenger who thinks I'm intoxicated.


Simple solution: Never Use Uber Navigation.. except for the last mile or so of the trip! Waze is so much more superior... Don't waste your time and patience with Uber navigation.


----------

